# Raptors' Lou Williams wins 2014-15 Kia NBA Sixth Man Award



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Our trigger happy, swag happy, generally happy Lou Williams has become the first ever Toronto Raptor to win the 6th Man award. 



> The Toronto Raptors' Lou Williams, who averaged a career-high 15.5 points this season and helped Toronto win a franchise-record 49 games, is the winner of the 2014-15 Kia NBA Sixth Man Award as the league's best player in a reserve role, the NBA announced today. The 6-1 guard becomes the first Raptors player to earn the honor.
> 
> Williams, in his 10th NBA season and first with the Raptors, amassed 78 first-place votes and 502 total points from a panel of 130 sportswriters and broadcasters throughout the United States and Canada. Isaiah Thomas of the Boston Celtics finished second with 324 points (33 first-place votes), and two-time winner Jamal Crawford of the Los Angeles Clippers was third with 131 points (eight first-place votes).


Link


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm not really mad at this selection, but Isaiah Thomas was more deserving.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

heyy congrats to Sweet Lou!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

He deserves it. Good choice.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Kidd said:


> I'm not really mad at this selection, but Isaiah Thomas was more deserving.


Why do you think so? Just curious.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Traded John Salmons for the 6th man of the year. Well done, Masai.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Knick Killer said:


> Traded John Salmons for the 6th man of the year. Well done, Masai.


It was still a good trade for Atlanta because it freed up more minutes for Dennis Schröder and the cap space to sign Thabo Sefolosha


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

Porn Player said:


> Why do you think so? Just curious.


Thomas was arguably the best guard in Phoenix, and he has been a huge part of the Celtics making the offseason.

It's also incredible and inspiring to me to see a guy as small as he is put up the numbers that he does so efficiently. I'm just a fan.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Kidd said:


> Thomas was arguably the best guard in Phoenix, and he has been a huge part of the Celtics making the offseason.
> 
> It's also incredible and inspiring to me to see a guy as small as he is put up the numbers that he does so efficiently. I'm just a fan.


I really like Thomas, but I think Lou probably did enough to earn the award this year. Lou came back from the wilderness, hit some game winners, and overall provided a real spark for a team that managed to notch 49 wins. 

Thomas is one heck of a player though, it's great to see him succeed.


----------



## brunofor3 (Feb 25, 2015)

He's a nice player but I think it's safe to say he hurt the raptors this year, I don't know who is voting on this award they must not watch any games at all.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

i think lou is one of the most consistent players on this team and earned this award. i too wouldn't have mind isiah thomas winning the award either as he too deserved it. lou williams was one of the few high lights this season(crazy how i think this way after a franchise record winning season). hope he sticks around(at the right price).


----------

